# HED Ardennes CL & American Classic Hurricane



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Anybody know of a shop that has these? I'm in Lakewood. Closest one's to be either don't or they only have the more $$$$ models.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

shokhead said:


> Anybody know of a shop that has these? I'm in Lakewood. Closest one's to be either don't or they only have the more $$$$ models.


wheelbuilder.com is in El Monte.


----------

